# EMT Recert's



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has received their recert cards yet? or if we might get them by the summer. Be sure to thank oems.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

No card yet...but you can be sure that I have my cancelled check back.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

BartPD said:


> No card yet...but you can be sure that I have my cancelled check back.


EXACTLY!! They cashed mine almost immediately upon receipt. Still no card yet here either.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

No card yet, but your old one is good until April. They just need 4 months to make sure that we did all the foot work for them.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Remember they waited to the last minute to put out the recert forms.

Who wants to take bet's that some time in March there'll be an advisory letter from OEMS that extends everyone on their old cards for 30 days because of some "extraordinary circumstance" at OEMS prohibited them from issueing the new cards.

ps My check was also cashed within milliseconds after they got it as well and to think I thought they didn't do anything fast!!!


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

MatchStick said:


> No card yet, but your old one is good until April. They just need 4 months to make sure that we did all the foot work for them.


Actually, they need four months to print out card and mail them out. As with anything, when dealing with the state, expect a long waiting period. My online EMT credits show that they have received all my training certs. and refresher; so if there is another reason why it will still take 4 months, I would be interesting in hearing it. OEMS is notorious for taking a long time.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

I guess I'll get serious for now.

Yes we expire in April. 

We had to get our apps in by last dec 31. 

OEMS doesn't issue the cards one by one. They'll be a mass mailing in Mar. OEMS is using January and Feb to resolve the descrepancis of those who ,unlike the members of this board, didn't have their act together.

Also there were a ton of CE classes done in Dec. and I know instructors who didn't get around to sending the rosters in until mid Jan.

So what OEMS is really doing is giving as much time as possible to resolve all the various be fore they "push the recert card print button".


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Same story as everyone else... they wasted no time taking my money to the bank, but no communication whatsoever since the "you owe us the re-cert fee -- oh did we mention it was quietly doubled" letter.

-Mike


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

You can check your status online.
http://www.state.ma.us/dph/oems/


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

Got my card on Wednesday



Ed


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

OEMS :FT: P: :G: ](*,) 

They mailed MY card to MY BROTHER - He gave it to me today when he opened his mail. They sent me NOTHING - meaning he doesn't have a new card.

I suppose this shouldn't be too much of a surprise!

 
Eric


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

no card here yet


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Rec'd card in mail on Saturday!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Mine came earlier this week as well. For twice the price, I was hoping they would at least make the cards a little better... I could have just photocopied my old card and saved $150! 8)

-Mike


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah, the price goes up, and the quality goes down. How typical!!!


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

I just got my recert last week.


----------

